

Ask HN: Market Validation as a service? - samfisher83

I know a lot of people don&#x27;t want to call up customers and talk to people or don&#x27;t know the right the people to connect to. How much would you be willing to pay for a market validation report ($1000,$5000,etc.)?<p>Obviously if you as founder don&#x27;t want to call up customers there is a good chance you probably aren&#x27;t going to make it, but I guess there is always a chance. I know there are probably companies out there that will do this, but I am not sure exactly who they are and I am pretty sure they are pretty expensive.  If anyone knows of such services I would like to know.
======
sharemywin
I think your second point is spot on. I would think a much more valuable
service would be helping find a co-founder or commissioned sale person willing
to work with tech guys to validate would be more important. I need a sales guy
for my idea. I'd be willing to pay someone to go out and kick some doors down
but would need some long term solution as well.

